# Neues Spiel gesucht!



## FreshlyChicken (28. September 2018)

Moin, ich suche ein Game. Schlagt einfach mal was geiles vor.

LG


----------



## FetterKasten (28. September 2018)

House Party


----------



## HagenStein87 (28. September 2018)

Wer wird Millionär!


----------



## kero81 (29. September 2018)

Dishonored 2 oder Dishonored Death of the Outsider


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. September 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Dishonored 2 oder Dishonored Death of the Outsider



Muss man den ersten Teil gespielt haben um den zweiten zu verstehen .. ?!


----------



## FreshlyChicken (29. September 2018)

Ich suche eher ein Spiel mit Base aufbauen und andere Spieler raiden, aber eher Solo das ganze. ARK und Rust ist nicht so meins


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (29. September 2018)

FreshlyChicken schrieb:


> Ich suche eher ein Spiel mit Base aufbauen und andere Spieler raiden, aber eher Solo das ganze. ARK und Rust ist nicht so meins



Warum hast das nicht im anfnagspots geschrieben.......wenn das keine absicht ist weis ich auch nicht. 

The Forest geht alleine ganz gut aber dauert halt so wie immer in dieen spielen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. September 2018)

FreshlyChicken schrieb:


> Ich suche eher ein Spiel mit Base aufbauen und andere Spieler raiden, aber eher Solo das ganze. ARK und Rust ist nicht so meins



Age of Empires.


----------



## FreshlyChicken (30. September 2018)

The Forest hab ich schon 300h + gezockt


----------



## FreshlyChicken (30. September 2018)

Ich hab mir nun Green Hell gekauft auf Steam für 16,99€. Extrem geil, die Atmosphäre überzeugt, auch die Grafik und Spielelemente. Kaufempfehlung! Ist aber noch in der Early Access 0.1.5


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (1. Oktober 2018)

Green hell ist super aber zu wenig inhalt.


----------



## Desrupt0r (1. Oktober 2018)

Auf jeden Fall Subnautica - wer das nicht gespielt hat verpasst einiges!  

Andere Spiele die deinen Kriterien entsprechen: 7 Days To Die, Dont Starve, Minecraft, The Long Dark 

Green Hell hat mir momentan zu wenig Content, würde gerne wissen wie die Story weitergeht.. 

Eventuell solltest du deinen Anfangspost mal ein wenig überarbeiten, dir muss man jedes Detail aus der Nase ziehen - wir können dir zwar Spiele empfehlen, allerdings finden wir eher das was du möchtest wenn du ein wenig genauer beschreibst was du eigentlich suchst! -> Survival, Singleplayer, Aufbau von dem was ich bisher von dir gehört habe, korrekt?


----------



## Maverick3k (1. Oktober 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Dishonored 2 oder Dishonored Death of the Outsider



Dishonored 2. Man muss den ersten Teil nicht gespielt haben, wäre aber für manche Dinge nicht schlecht. (man kehrt bei beiden Teilen gegen Ende des Spiels zurück ins Schloss. Bei D2 sieht es genauso aus wie bei D1)

Dishonored: DotO kann ich nichts dazu sagen, habe ich nicht und daher (noch) nicht gespielt.


----------



## sethdiabolos (3. Oktober 2018)

Dishonored 2 wird man erst komplett verstehen, wenn man den großartigen Vorgänger mit den großartigen DLCs gespielt hat (die die Vorlage zu Dishonored 2 liefern). 
Der DLC von Dishonored 2 baut auf den DLCs vom ersten Teil auf. Sollte man auf jeden Fall vorher gespielt haben. Lohnen tun sich sowieso alle Teile dieser Reihe.

Optional kannst Du die Videos dazu auch auf meinem YT-Kanal sehen....(Sry für die Schleichwerbung)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=35HM8KOfZWk:0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_e7RR52VJqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AkOEfeSExgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FreshlyChicken (3. Oktober 2018)

Ja Green Hell hat definitiv zu wenig Content, nach 13h schon alles erkundet und die Base gebaut. Aber es sollen noch 2 große Updates kommen im Herbst


----------

